# Neuer Gaming Stuhl noblechairs Epic vs. Secretlab Titan



## -FA- (5. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming-Stuhl. Bisher hatte ich noch keinen. Für mich kommt allerdings nur Echtleder in Frage. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schonmal einen Kunstkeder-Stuhl. Das Kunstleder ist nach ca. 2 Jahren abgeblättert und es ist nichts als eine riesen Schweinerei von dem Bezug übrig geblieben. Von dem her ist da die Entscheidung relativ einfach.

Folgende 2 Modelle hätte ich in die enge Wahl gezogen:








						Secretlab TITAN 2020 Gaming-Stuhl | Secretlab EU
					

Im Secretlab TITAN – dem breiten, geräumigen Gaming-Stuhl mit integrierter Lordosenstütze – können Sie unglaublich bequem sitzen. Verbessern Sie jetzt Ihr Sitzgefühl.




					secretlab.eu
				











						EPIC Echtleder Schwarz
					

Der Beste seiner Klasse! Erlebe unvergleichliches Sitzgefühl kombiniert mit perfekten Materialien in der klassischen Form.




					www.noblechairs.de
				




Hat jemand von euch einer der beiden Stühle? Welcher von beiden ist mehr zu empfehlen?


----------



## Cosmas (5. Dezember 2021)

PU ist der letzte Müll, so einen hatte ich auch mal, nach 2 Jahren hat sich das in grossen und keleinen Fetzen zerlegt. Das was Secretlabs verwendet, soll besser sein, besonders das neue der 2022 Serie...die würde ich auch eher empfehlen, mit der eingebauten Lordosenstütze und dem MAgnetkissen und so.
Nur gibts die derzeit nicht mit Napaleder.

Mein Vertagear SL5000 black/carbon hat PVC-Kunstleder und das sieht nach fast 3 Jahren (Januar 2019 gekauft) nach einmal drüberwischen praktisch noch genauso aus wie zuvor...bis auf die Delle wo der fette Ursch sich täglich bis zu 12Stunden draufhockt..die kommt nichtmehr zurück in Form.^^ 

Von Noble hatte ich auch schon den Hero im Visier (Epic ist ne Stufe zu klein für mich und die Belastbarkeit reicht auch nicht), aber der 2022er Titan XL macht die Sache echt interessant und würde von mir sogar bevorzugt werden, denke ich, allerdings wollte ich auch kein Echtleder sondern auf Stoff umschwenken.

Ich finde beide haben was und besonders die neue Serie macht es den Noblen echt verdammt schwer, leider kann ich dir nicht mit Erfahrungen dienen.


----------



## Cruach (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab seit 2 Jahren den Secretlabs Titan mit Kunstleder,  schaut noch aus wie neu. Der nächste Stuhl wird definitiv wieder ein Secretlabs!


----------



## -FA- (7. Dezember 2021)

Also es wurde der Titan, aber mit NAPA-Leder.


----------



## aklop (12. Dezember 2021)

Was halten Sie von diesen? https://vernunftigewahl.de/gaming-stuhl/


----------

